# My first project



## mandrb (Aug 27, 2017)

Here is photo of the early 1970? Schwinn 20 inch Typhoon my brothers and I all rode. Has lots of paint chips, knicks and scratches in addition to much of the paint being worn off.  It will still be fun to restore, though.  I found the original seat, but not the handlebars. Can anyone tell me the part number I should be looking for?


----------



## retrobuilder (Oct 11, 2017)

How's the Typhoon going?..Mine had a 3 speed T shifter on the top tube.


----------



## Boris (Oct 13, 2017)

Probably going to need at least another roll of duct tape to do that bike up right. Maybe two if you do the wheels.


----------



## retrobuilder (Oct 13, 2017)

Boris said:


> Probably going to need at least another roll of duct tape to do that bike up right. Maybe two if you do the wheels.




Either A. use black duct tape or B flat black paint all of it  and change to elkhorn bars or C J*UST fix the tires and ride it.*


----------



## mandrb (Oct 19, 2017)

retrobuilder said:


> How's the Typhoon going?..Mine had a 3 speed T shifter on the top tube.



Completely disassembled and in the middle of all the cleaning.  Slow progress as I haven't found a lot of time to work on it.


----------



## mandrb (Oct 19, 2017)

retrobuilder said:


> Either A. use black duct tape or B flat black paint all of it  and change to elkhorn bars or C J*UST fix the tires and ride it.*



Hope to be able to find original style handlebars. If the original handlebars were as beat up at the pedals are, we must have put them in the garbage when we put the banana seat and replacement handlebars on it.


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 19, 2017)

Congrats on your first project. The first one are the most memorable.


----------



## then8j (Oct 19, 2017)

I love the seat, nothing like duct tape to fix anything


----------



## mandrb (Jul 28, 2019)

I finally finished my project! You can probably tell from the original post nearly 2 years ago that I took long breaks when I didn't do anything.  Tried to keep it as original as possible even though it is in pretty tough shape.  It was fun to putter around on!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2019)

It sure be shiney!  Great job on the resurrection. And I dig the shelf standard fender stay! Someone was thinking back in the day.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks great, nice work. Enjoy your ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## mandrb (Jul 29, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> It sure be shiney!  Great job on the resurrection. And I dig the shelf standard fender stay! Someone was thinking back in the day.




Bar Keepers friend does wonders!  The fender stay fix must have been my dad's idea.  The original must have broken once when someone did a running dismount and dropped it!


----------



## Boris (Jul 29, 2019)

Good job!!!! Thanks for posting completed project.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 29, 2019)

Clean and Green!!! Great job.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 29, 2019)

mandrb said:


> Bar Keepers friend does wonders!  The fender stay fix must have been my dad's idea.  The original must have broken once when someone did a running dismount and dropped it!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 5, 2019)

Turned out great. Enjoy!


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 5, 2019)

Yeah, looks terrific!


----------

